# Toro 6.5 Tecumseh stalls



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

My daughter has a toro mower with the 6.5 Tecumseh on it.90's something engine.
Starts great, but sometimes stalls ,If primer is pumped starts right up again.
No cracks in primer,carb taked apart and cleaned only adjustment on carb seems to be the idle speed.Tried loosening fuel cap,fuel line fine.
Anyone seen any problems like this with this engine?
Thanks...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Without knowing the engine numbers I will guess it has a metal bowl type carb, the bowl nut is the main jet on the carb and has several holes in it, the one near the top, which is almost invisible on some, is usually the problem, I clean it with the wire from a twist tie. Refer to the pic below for reference only. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I did do that when I had the carb apart.
It didn't seem to be pluged.
Ill see if I can find the numbers on the engine.
Thanks Geo!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

If your carburetor has the plastic main jet, you may need to purchase a rebuild kit and replace the two O rings on the main jet.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Ok GeoThe model number is LV195EA The strange thing is it will run sometimes fine for 5 min or so,then just quit,
prime it ,fires right up.
Justin, I dont think there was plastic,but a rebuild kit couldn't hurt.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Fuel line too close to block and causing gas to boil before entering carb? 
Just a shot in the dark.
>Maytag 
Do I sense a theme with my posts? LOL


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Well I changed out the primer bulb.
Thought maybe it was dried out and the engine was sucking air.
Will update when she tries cutting the grass again.
Didn't find the gas boiling MAYTAG but hey anything is posible :tongue:


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

This thing is still giving her problems.
Anyone seen a problem with the coil on these?


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

When it dies does it always "completely" die or does it catch itself sometimes. By that I mean does it ever hiccup and keep running? If so possibly the kill wire is shorting out somewhere due to vibrations. But if it is I wouldl think you would have it die sometimes and other times just hesitate or misfire if the connection doesn't stay shorted long enough to kill it.

Dirty points? if it has points. 
Does it ever die while NOT moving?
Sticking needle valve in the carb? Does the open end of the needle retaining spring point to the choke? It should if I remember right AND if this applies to your carb. 

Will it restart if you DON'T prime it? Maybe priming it dislodges stuck needle.
Check gas tank for water/grit. Might be enough getting through to kill engine, but clears out on next start?

This sounds just like my Toro and I think the fix was a super cleaning on the carb and I THINK this freed up a small ball in the high speed jet. Does this sound right ANYBODY? Seem to remember "It has to rattle" or its not clean.

Sorry for babbling. Also I am barely a backyard mechanic so careful how you use my suggestions. But all of my 4cycle stuff works. Now 2 cycle....... well.......

>Maytag


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

All good points Maytag thanks,but I think I have looked at all those.Have cleaned the carb and checked several times.
It seems to point to the carb,but after doing searchs I found a post about the coil causing this type of problem.
Can't say I have ever ran into a coil problem they either worked or didnt.
Sometimes this thing will run other times it runs and stop.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

check the orifce in very center of the bowl nut...it is your problem
spit


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If the engine starts immediately with a prime after dieing,I doubt it would be a coil.Although,I had a Ryobi trimmer with a faulty on/off switch that would vibrate to the off position and then return to run after the engine died.Cleaned the carb repeatedly and had blisters on my fingers from pull starting it until I hooked up a spark checker and seen I lost spark as it died.Same symtoms as yours,die,prime,run,die,prime,run.Maybe you have a loose kill switch wire on the carb????


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hdman97 said:


> All good points Maytag thanks,but I think I have looked at all those.Have cleaned the carb and checked several times.
> It seems to point to the carb,but after doing searchs I found a post about the coil causing this type of problem.
> Can't say I have ever ran into a coil problem they either worked or didnt.
> Sometimes this thing will run other times it runs and stop.


 Have you checked to make sure the fuel cap is venting?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Yes I did check the cap to make sure it was venting.
took the carb apart again,didn't find any problems.
I did route the spark plug wire a litttle different under the shroud,thought it might be grounding out at times.
Started it several times cut some grass seems to work ok
I know as soon as I give it back to her I'll hear about LOL


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Spit said:


> check the orifce in very center of the bowl nut...it is your problem
> spit


That's one of the first things I did.
No luck though ran wire thru all holes,all clear
Thanks


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I had a similar problem and found that the orifice that is in the center of the bowl nut (vertically) to be dirty...and. The seat that the needle sets into was bad..gummy sticky etc. And I think that caused gas not to enter the bowl like it should. You should be able to get a needle and seat kit for about $ 4.00
Spit


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

As Justin said, check the orings around the nozzle. I think most LV195EA engines had them


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

dehrhardt said:


> As Justin said, check the orings around the nozzle. I think most LV195EA engines had them



None on this carb.
Started it serveral times and it runs fine.
Might have her try it again for awhile.


----------

